# Switching to Reel- new Tru Cut or JD 260SL



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I have about 10,000 sqft of Bermuda that I want to start going low with. It has cement curbing all the way around and does need some more leveling done. I currently have an Exmark Commercial 30 and have been messing around with a CA Trimmer 20". 
The Trimmer is ok but it seems the Tru Cut would be nice with 27" and the way the transmission can be feathered. I have a line on a newish JD 260SL with greens conditioner that i can get fairly reasonable so to me its not coming down to the money i just want something that stripes nice but will work with curbing and not an exactly perfect lawn currently. Sooo JD 260SL or Tru Cut 27"?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm biased, JD.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Any REEL would be a good upgrade! I haven't used a JD before so I am not much help for comparison purposes.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Also biased JD having the roller drum drive is nice, and I dont know about that model but my 220e is pretty dang quiet and I rarely run it past 1/2 throttle.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I vote 260SL.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Cement curbing all the way around? Can you post a pic?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a TruCut and really like it, but if slopes and objects aren't a problem, then the obvious choice is the JD.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks for the pics. As flat and level as your yard is I would go with the JD. I am assuming the road in front of the house will be paved up to or near the height of the curb. The greens mower will provide a better quality cut. However, I have to say I enjoy the leisurely mow of a Tru-Cut. You can't go wrong with either one!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

dmouw said:


>


John Deere - and it isn't even a tough decision. :thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Tru cut plus:
Transmission can be feathered and freewheel
Extremely close cut to edging
Quick changes of HOC on the fly but less accurate

John deere plus:
More solid machine 
Ease of adjustment, more finer height control
Backlapping should be a breeze

Probably a landscape blade and JD would be the superior combo


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Another plus of the JD

It has the rear drum so it will do better on unlevel ground then the Tru cut. Less scalping. It will also lay better stripes.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

I vote JD. You will love it!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@95mmrenegade I feather my JD. Just hold the drive lever and don't fully engaged it (latch).


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

dmouw said:


> I have about 10,000 sqft of Bermuda that I want to start going low with. It has cement curbing all the way around and does need some more leveling done. I currently have an Exmark Commercial 30 and have been messing around with a CA Trimmer 20".
> The Trimmer is ok but it seems the Tru Cut would be nice with 27" and the way the transmission can be feathered. I have a line on a newish JD 260SL with greens conditioner that i can get fairly reasonable so to me its not coming down to the money i just want something that stripes nice but will work with curbing and not an exactly perfect lawn currently. Sooo JD 260SL or Tru Cut 27"?


If you don't go the JD route, let me know of the price and where you found it as I am in Fresno too. I just bought a used Mclane 20" to get me by while I find a decent deal on a greens mower. Some guy on Craigslist is trying to sell a 2000 Toro GM1000 for $1,100. I asked him to let me know if he gets down to around $500.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bump in to see if you bought the JD


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Not yet. Still in negotiations with the budget committee. Might have to bribe her with recess lighting.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

dmouw said:


> Not yet. Still in negotiations with the budget committee. Might have to bribe her with recess lighting.


Haha. How much is the JD asking price?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

anyone have experience with the Greens Tender Conditioner on a JD 260SL? does it do enough where you eliminate having to verticut?


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

dmouw said:


> anyone have experience with the Greens Tender Conditioner on a JD 260SL? does it do enough where you eliminate having to verticut?


Nope. Its not intended to replace verticutting.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

what about a 260SL or Swardman Electra with all the extras?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I would personally go with the 260sl. You know what you are getting. Swardman is a relatively new company and some people have had some issues I believe with q and c.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

With 13k to mow, the 26in would be faster. The 260sl is also heavier and beefier. It is comparing an F350 pickup with a Taurus.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with g-man, I would want the 26" mower for 13k.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

After 2 years of a used truCut I upgraded to a used 260SL with Greens Tender Conditioner. Anyone use one on Bermuda and if so how often do you run the GTC?


----------

